# Church on travel



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey brothers and sisters,

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to put this question, but I couldn't make a better determination. I will be travelling to Potomac, MD in February and was hoping to find some mid-week fellowship/Bible study while there. I won't have a car, but could get a taxi if need be. Does anyone know of a Reformed Church with midweek service or Bible study I could visit in the vicinity of Potomac? I thank anyone for ideas.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 29, 2008)

caoclan said:


> Hey brothers and sisters,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to put this question, but I couldn't make a better determination. I will be travelling to Potomac, MD in February and was hoping to find some mid-week fellowship/Bible study while there. I won't have a car, but could get a taxi if need be. Does anyone know of a Reformed Church with midweek service or Bible study I could visit in the vicinity of Potomac? I thank anyone for ideas.



Hey Sean,

Is the Potomac you're visiting in Montgomery or Allegany county? The RPCNA has a congregation in Beltsville, which is about 20 miles from the Potomac in Montgomery county. 

Mapquest


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

It is in Montgomery County. Thanks for the reply. I am PCA, but I wouldn't be against to going to a Reformed Baptist fellowship either.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 29, 2008)

caoclan said:


> It is in Montgomery County. Thanks for the reply. I am PCA, but I wouldn't be against to going to a Reformed Baptist fellowship either.



Actually, that congregation is a member of the Reformed Presbyterian Church in North America, so it should be a good choice for you if you are a Presbyterian.


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the reference.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2008)

The pastor and several members of Trinity RPCNA are members of the PB. It's a very good choice if you are in the Potomac area.


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you. BTW, how do you "thank" someone?


----------

